# Lychee wood



## pastryguyhawaii

I cut down this tree about a year and a half ago so this is my first piece with it. I remember this board didn't impress me as anything special when I cut it. It's just been finished with mineral oil as it's a cutting/serving board. It's extremely dense and heavy, I can't wait to finish the grain that looked good freshly cut.


----------



## 68MUDSTUD

Dang, that looks nice! Whatcha gonna make out of it?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

68MUDSTUD said:


> Dang, that looks nice! Whatcha gonna make out of it?



This piece is a cutting/serving board for a gift. I have a lot of cookies that I will use for table tops. I was amazed by how nice the grain on this piece came out. It really looked very plain when I cut it.


----------



## discounthunter

nice wood me likey,lol. how did you get your mineral oil to gloss up ,mine at best gets satiny.


----------



## deeker

Looks great!!!!


----------



## buzz sawyer

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I cut down this tree about a year and a half ago so this is my first piece with it. I remember this board didn't impress me as anything special when I cut it. It's just been finished with mineral oil as it's a cutting/serving board. It's extremely dense and heavy, I can't wait to finish the grain that looked good freshly cut.



Nice! If it was blue it would look like the seawater there.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

discounthunter said:


> nice wood me likey,lol. how did you get your mineral oil to gloss up ,mine at best gets satiny.



This wood is just different. The mineral oil didn't soak in as usual. It looks and feels like glass. I'm finishing up one project now then I'm going to make a table with a piece that has a very interesting grain. I can't wait!
Another interesting thing. It's keeping the pink color which usually darkens with the mineral oil on other woods I've worked with.


----------



## ray benson

What a pretty piece of wood. Not familiar with Lychee, had to look it up .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lychee


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

*Wow!*

That is a beautiful piece of wood you got there!
You sure make some beautiful stuff.
We finally got the shop built, but it has been so cooolllddd!
I have some candle holders I'm trying to finish up for Christmas.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> That is a beautiful piece of wood you got there!
> You sure make some beautiful stuff.
> We finally got the shop built, but it has been so cooolllddd!
> I have some candle holders I'm trying to finish up for Christmas.



Hi Mntaingal. Haven't heard from you in a while. Thanks, this lychee was a pleasant surprise. Is the shop for you to work in? That would be nice. Post some pictures when you're finished with the candle holders.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Yeah I have been busy, so haven't really been on here alot lately.
Yes the shop is to work in and I will post some pics when I get done.
Keep up the good work.
I hope that we can make it over there someday and meet you and see all of your cool stuff.


----------



## NCTREE

reminds me of curly black cherry


----------

